# Does anyone try Manual Orgasm after BD?



## mammag

I've done a lot of reading and lately it seems like I've read woman bringing their selves to orgasm after sex, while their legs are still propped. Supposedly, after the man has ejaculated and the sperm is pooled around the cervix an orgasm at this point causes the cervix to pulse and draw in the semen? Has anyone tried this? Or had any success with it? 

p.s. I would say TMI, but I really don't think it is!!:haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

lol i have herd orgasms do the trick you could try whats the harm lol


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> lol i have herd orgasms do the trick you could try whats the harm lol

Ha, a brave answerer. I have been trying it as of this cycle. Guess I'll know in a few weeks whether or not it helped :blush: :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

mammag, I have posted a whole thread about this awhile back and I swear by it..I did it through 3 of my ttc cycles that were successful BFPS! (UNFORTUNATELY I mc early but I do have one gorgeous daughter)..my doctor at the time I conceived my daughter, is the one who told me about it!! Not too many women responded to my thread so I never mentioned it again!!! :shrug::winkwink::flower::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps..it works best with a clitorial orgasm given to self with a vibrator or "egg" its not recommended to do an internal orgasm with penetration...


----------



## Aliciatm

lol its nothing women should be ashamed of i mean come on if your not having orgasms your not normal lol. my husband always peaks mine but i can also give myself some good ones too. i mean come on dont be bashful


----------



## Aliciatm

true you are only suppose to have a clitorial orgasms do not insert anything.


----------



## asibling4gi04

alicia lol so true! :haha:


----------



## diverdi

There is definite evidence to suggest reachign orgasm simultaneously or just after your partner aids semen getting to the right place.
I may have tried manually after :blush: but couldn't report on success or not.


----------



## Aliciatm

any ideas are good ideas when it comes to ttc. its harder on us women who are trying and it doesnt happen. being truthful and honest maybe if more women talked about things like this more women would conceive. i mean do you think whoever came out with the "butterfly" sex toy or the penis pump was bashful ugh no and look they are selling them and making millions. Sex is a part of life especially in ttc, orgasms are a part of sex, vagina and penis are a part of ttc, sperm and egg are a part. its a life cycle. lol as you can see im not bashful who cares life is too short to hide behind some blank blahing wall. get out there be different. lol

nicely said huh?


----------



## asibling4gi04

exactly alicia! I agree..I tried to post the suggestion on vaiours threads and got no replies...lol..


----------



## Aliciatm

i just dont get it. lol. we are all sitting here talking about when to bd and about cups that keep semen close and all of that isnt that the same as talking about orgasms


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes. indeed,,,


----------



## MrsTreasure

I usually have two one at the start and one at the end either simultaneously or just before my DH, I have read that this gives the sperm a nice environment to be in and my DH won't give up until I have or he feels bad for me :blush: I have started to try and do it afterwards now after internet research but worry that it sort of pushes the sperm out a bit? Having read what you ladies have to say I will go for the hat trick!


----------



## Cosmos

MrsTreasure said:


> I usually have two one at the start and one at the end either simultaneously or just before my DH, I have read that this gives the sperm a nice environment to be in and my DH won't give up until I have or he feels bad for me :blush: I have started to try and do it afterwards now after internet research but worry that it sort of pushes the sperm out a bit? Having read what you ladies have to say I will go for the hat trick!

I have to say, this is an interesting topic. I'm quoting the last post, as this is my situation exactly. Do you think it matters if it's simultaneously or afterwards? This will be our 4th month trying if AF shows in the next few days, so I'm curious about putting this to practice as well. You ladies that are trying this trick or had success with it, did you normally orgasm during BD time before?


----------



## mammag

No answers all morning, I get off for a bit, log back on and BAM!!! Thank you ladies!!! And I was talking about clitoral orgasm. 3 :bfp:'s!!! Awesome, I'm excited now!!! I will report on my (hopeful) success later this month!!!

And as for the TMI: I know right! We talk about positions, softcups, checking our cervix and a million other thing that would make people blush but masturbation seems to freak people out! Don't quite understand!!! 

Asibling? Do you Orgasm after insemination? Seems like it would help in that circumstance just the same?


----------



## Aliciatm

well i always have like tons of baby orgasms and one at the end then after bd i usually do the manual orgasm while my hips are tilted up and lay there afterwards for 20 mins.


----------



## Aliciatm

did you get your 3 bfps?
nvm now i know your talking about the earlier post lol. ima dork. goodluck


----------



## mammag

Cosmos said:


> MrsTreasure said:
> 
> 
> I usually have two one at the start and one at the end either simultaneously or just before my DH, I have read that this gives the sperm a nice environment to be in and my DH won't give up until I have or he feels bad for me :blush: I have started to try and do it afterwards now after internet research but worry that it sort of pushes the sperm out a bit? Having read what you ladies have to say I will go for the hat trick!
> 
> I have to say, this is an interesting topic. I'm quoting the last post, as this is my situation exactly. Do you think it matters if it's simultaneously or afterwards? This will be our 4th month trying if AF shows in the next few days, so I'm curious about putting this to practice as well. You ladies that are trying this trick or had success with it, did you normally orgasm during BD time before?Click to expand...

I'm referring to Orgasm AFTER BD, immediately after, after the penis is no longer inside of the vagina and semen is just sitting there near the cervix waiting to find it's way to the egg. If it's just pooled there it seems like O at that time would be pretty perfect timing, and it seems like orgasm before that time, while pleasurable obviously, would not have much to do with the semen that isn't there yet. Idk though, that's why I'm asking!


----------



## Aliciatm

idk but i say try for a month or too if it doesnt work it doesnt work if it does tadah


----------



## asibling4gi04

i orgasm afterwards and it sucks the sperm in so to speak and yes ladies, I have gotten 3 bfps...one is my 6 year old, 2 were early mc...got preg first and second try doing that!! This time, not so lucky, in the 2ww with attempt cycle #4 .. :shrug: best luck everyone and JUST DO IT! LOL:happydance:


----------



## MrsTreasure

Lord knows were all going to have a heck of a lot of orgasms now!!! At least it's one of the fun things when ttc :winkwink:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am happy that someone brought this to light again!!!:haha::happydance:


----------



## Aliciatm

wooohhhhoooo lets raise our glass to orgasms. lol and lots of em.


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> wooohhhhoooo lets raise our glass to orgasms. lol and lots of em.

Hell yeah! Orgasms All Around !! :wine:


----------



## asibling4gi04

omg lmao so loud..I am a lesbian too so it kind of makes the syringe and sample in a jar a little more romantic than clinical..and yes ladies, 3bfps doing the syringe and orgasm thing..I promise, true story!! lol:haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

more power to you asibling.
oh and i just choked on my water with that smiley in a glass i so did not see it lol


----------



## asibling4gi04

TX ALICIA :hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

no problem i think ever woman no matter their age, sexual orientation, or their race should have babies. i mean the world runs on babies. we should all be equal when ttc. & that is what we are! lol.:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

hugs alicia..u rock! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Tattoo

I will be trying this! Finally something that sounds FUN!


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks lol im just a realist i guess, i mean i cant stand all this they dont deserve this they dont deserve that everyone deserves anything they could ever dream of that is what life is about fulfilling your goals, falling in love, being a good neighbor, and being the best person you could be. i mean yeah i do get angry and i have been mean at times and i still get that way but i honestly dont think you should wish bad things on people. people who are racists are just stupid. they arent going to change anything just by saying F*** you. people are just plain rude and stupid. God loves all of us and he understands all of us.


----------



## mammag

Totally agree with everything that Alicia says!!! And I lol'd at the choking on the water!!! :haha: I love my smileys!!!


----------



## mammag

Tattoo said:


> I will be trying this! Finally something that sounds FUN!

I know right!!!!?????


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah i know i found smileys lol. and yes orgasms. my husband is gonna love this one haha. i truly hope we all get:bfp:'s very soon we all are in this together.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks sooo much for your support!!!!! its nice! Yes I have a greatd daughter who gets lots of love even without a daddy figure around! She is sooo loved and spiled!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

i think you spelt spoiled wrong hun lol. i think this thread is making all of us sorta loopy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

lol well alicia got a little type-tied when we talked about orgasms..lol surprised I could spell at all after the laugh I got ..all smiles..thanks ladies!:haha:


----------



## mammag

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks sooo much for your support!!!!! its nice! Yes I have a greatd daughter who gets lots of love even without a daddy figure around! She is sooo loved and spiled!!! :hugs:

I want a little girl sooo badly!!! *Edited* so as not to piss anyone off with my beliefs :)


----------



## Aliciatm

i know ima talker. lol. sorry all smileys and huggies. BFPs for us all (+orgasms)
YAY TO WOMAN HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww mamag, you are a number one in my book! Thanks! And yes I so agree! Love is love..I do not discriminate either! Love one, love all!! Now,,,,back to the orgasms....lol :happydance:


----------



## mammag

Yay orgasms!! Maybe I'll pop over to 1st trimester and see if anyone tried it with success...


----------



## Aliciatm

yes and come back tell us what chya got!!. hop fast now!:holly:


----------



## Aliciatm

can anyone tell me is that a smiley face with double dd's?


----------



## mammag

Aliciatm said:


> can anyone tell me is that a smiley face with double dd's?

OMFG, :rofl: HAHAHAHA, My turn to choke. My kids think I'm going crazy I just laughed so hard!!


----------



## Aliciatm

does it really have double dd's dang and i thought this site was a mild one whats next a camel toe?


----------



## mammag

Lmfao. I have never seen anything like it in my life. Not only are they double d's, they are definitely naked double d's. And not only are they naked double d's, they are naked double d's bouncing up and down!!!! Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Aliciatm

i know right whew you would think they would cover em up bc in the sex one they are under a blanket but nah they are naked and huge and bouncing.


----------



## Aliciatm

and they are pink nipples and big red lips. lol wow. yellowcreatures with big eyes, bright big red lips, huge double d breast and pink nipples bouncing all around what is this world coming to.


----------



## Aliciatm

i guess thats what youd call soft porn? bc it isnt real lol


----------



## mammag

Ew, is she the one getting it on in the :sex: one??? That's awesome!!! Her poor OH is probably being suffocated.


----------



## Aliciatm

thats why he is purple i guess she is wearing a strap on for her man to see how it feels like.


----------



## Aliciatm

wow. these smileys are messed up i think they should just take the covers off and say walah


----------



## mammag

so, first two responses from 1st tri are a negative. they both say that the month they conceived was completely void of orgasm..... huh.


----------



## Aliciatm

weird lol. they didnt even have one? well i guess ill have to tell my husband not to be so great it bed:dohh:


----------



## mammag

Lmao, yeah, let's put a pin in that idea and save it for later....


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah he wouldnt like that.


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Hi ladies, sorry to drag you back to the issue of orgasms lol! (you guys are having wayyy too much fun with the smileys and their dangly bits lmao) Aren't female fluids supposed to be quite acid and therefore hostile to sperm? I would have thought more would be produced upon orgasm?

Anywho I hope I'm wrong and I'm certainly willing to give it a try or two...or three lol!


----------



## Aliciatm

well to be honest it depends on your hormones thats why you should use preseed its a healthy environment for sperm


----------



## swanxxsong

this thread definitely made me LOL. 

I understand when people who don't enjoy talk about anything related to sex wouldn't want to talk about orgasms, but so much of what we say on TTC is personal and related to sex, so why not orgasms? I'm an open book!

I'm new to TTC and honestly had heard both 'yay' and 'nay' orgasm when TTC. so it's interesting to hear what people have to say about it. 

-stalks the thread-


----------



## happyshopper

I have tried orgasms after :sex: using a bullet vibrator and I really do think that it sucked up the :sperm: Unfortunately, my batteries ran out this month xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

i like the idea i tried O after his O but he was insdie not outside O 
i wouldnt know how to give myself one and my o/h would jump me again his sex mad and mean mad lol
iwish i was like you girls i get some shy its horrible lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Love this thread! So many LOL moments! 

I've also heard this and have been attempting it manually without much luck. Been thinking of buying a "toy" :blush: -- anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## Lisa92881

happyshopper said:


> I have tried orgasms after :sex: using a bullet vibrator and I really do think that it sucked up the :sperm: Unfortunately, my batteries ran out this month xxx

Oops, just saw this after I asked for suggestions. The bullet huh? Hmmm. I'm looking at the Athena's website and I'm a little overwhelmed! :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Hi just wanted to say when we TTC'd we only had sex once that month and I definitely didn't orgasm or do anything to help it along (propping up on pillows, legs in the air etc) :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

sequeena said:


> Hi just wanted to say when we TTC'd we only had sex once that month and I definitely didn't orgasm or do anything to help it along (propping up on pillows, legs in the air etc) :flower:

Wow!! That must have been some super :spermy: !! Congrats!!


----------



## sequeena

Lisa92881 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi just wanted to say when we TTC'd we only had sex once that month and I definitely didn't orgasm or do anything to help it along (propping up on pillows, legs in the air etc) :flower:
> 
> Wow!! That must have been some super :spermy: !! Congrats!!Click to expand...

Ah I know! Was such a major shock!


----------



## mammag

I've actually now spoke to two couples who used Artificial Insemination at home and both of their doctors suggested bringing their selves to orgasm after the insemination to help draw the sperm into the cervix. Don't think the doctors would say to do it if it would hinder progress. 
I swear, I'm not just using this information so I can get an extra orgasm after :sex: :)


----------



## Rosered52

Alright, alright, you've convinced me to try it, no need to twist my arm. ;)


----------



## kaicyn

mammag said:


> I've actually now spoke to two couples who used Artificial Insemination at home and both of their doctors suggested bringing their selves to orgasm after the insemination to help draw the sperm into the cervix. Don't think the doctors would say to do it if it would hinder progress.
> I swear, I'm not just using this information so I can get an extra orgasm after :sex: :)

I am definately going to try this :thumbup:!!


----------



## mammag

Lol, you guys are all awesome :)


----------



## MrsTreasure

mammag said:


> so, first two responses from 1st tri are a negative. they both say that the month they conceived was completely void of orgasm..... huh.

What!!! No way, I would not entertain doing it without the BIG O and like I said my DH just won't give up til I have lol. Since reading this thread I've read loads more about orgasm after he ejaculates helps the process I say bring it on...(literally!)


----------



## redbubble

Pmsl im reading this at work (Its kinda quiet here today) and am having to stifle my chuckles. I usually try to get one in just before or just as DB is, erm, having his :blush:

Guess im gonna have to try it after now as well.....:thumbup:


----------



## paula181

Oooh i am definately going to try this :thumbup: I have always done it before my OH, im going to change to after.........whether hes asleep or not :rofl:

xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::happydance::flower::thumbup:oH MY MY SUCH A colorful thread indeed, yellow cartoon with double d's bouncing, silver bullets (by the way thats what I use for the external "o") and all of this talk about bd and o'ing..This is the BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## Aliciatm

well guess what ladies, i didnt test for one whole day OMG!. hahah today i will not be testing and i wont be on here as much :( we have a strawberry festival i have to go to lol.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:ALICIA, sounds delicious! Well, cannot wait to hear an update! Hugs!


----------



## singers_love

I had my OH do it for me and apart from it being very nice for me, I didnt have to move once I got to a (hopefully going to concieve position!) I cant tell you whether it has worked or not, but its worth a try!


----------



## asibling4gi04

i like it singers!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsTreasure

paula181 said:


> Oooh i am definately going to try this :thumbsup: I have always done it before my OH, im going to change to after.........whether hes asleep or not :rofl:
> 
> xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mammag

singers_love said:


> I had my OH do it for me and apart from it being very nice for me, I didnt have to move once I got to a (hopefully going to concieve position!) I cant tell you whether it has worked or not, but its worth a try!

My DH isn't as good at the clitoral O's as I am :) I can... um, get the job done much faster than he! Not to mention he would probably want to jump me all over again!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well, just ordered myself a silver bullet!!! :blush:


----------



## mammag

Lisa92881 said:


> Well, just ordered myself a silver bullet!!! :blush:

Hell yeah!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

mammag said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well, just ordered myself a silver bullet!!! :blush:
> 
> Hell yeah!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: I think it will be here just in time for my fertile period! Hehehe.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:haha: you ladies are so funny! I tried this last month, no BFP for me but it certainly felt like it was sucking the :spermy: up! :thumbup: x


----------



## overthemoon

I have heard this also, and have been trying it myself. Hope it works


----------



## AriesMom07

Yep I've been doing it this cycle...Did it yesterday and I'm not sure if I'm going to skip today and do it tomorrow or what but I'm hoping it works for all of us!


----------



## mammag

This is my first cycle trying it as well, and I have done it faithfully with every BD (every other day). So i will hopefully be reporting on my success soon!!!


----------



## geogem

Hey girls!!

love this thread, I got my last bfp after sex only twice that month as hubby was away., i made sure i orgasmed after he did and got my bfp 1st cycle!! i swear by it and have been doing so this month, lets hope i get it 1st time round this month too!!

it really does suck it up and i totally believe thats how it happened last time. x


----------



## Damita

We normally do it everytime, DH read it helped the sperm, so I cum after him, we tried it for two cycles no luck yet but hopefully the next one.


----------



## Damita

happyshopper said:


> I have tried orgasms after :sex: using a bullet vibrator and I really do think that it sucked up the :sperm: Unfortunately, my batteries ran out this month xxx

I have the bullet vibrator too, best toy for sex I've ever found :thumbup: saying that mine have nearly run out too :(


----------



## Roxie

if i have a 'O' after we DTD it kind of feels like i push it out as i 'O' 

is this just me?


----------



## happyshopper

Damita said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> I have tried orgasms after :sex: using a bullet vibrator and I really do think that it sucked up the :sperm: Unfortunately, my batteries ran out this month xxx
> 
> I have the bullet vibrator too, best toy for sex I've ever found :thumbup: saying that mine have nearly run out too :(Click to expand...

Definately!!! Of all the things we do while TTCing this is the most fun xxx


----------



## Claire1

:rofl: This thread has really made me chuckle. I have done this in the past on occassion if I havent been able to reach o during :sex: Will def be doing it everytime now though.
Someone said she feels as if the :spermy: comes out after. Tip...I have started to use cups now after bd, so perhaps try putting the soft cup in and then give yourself a little treat after! :winkwink:


----------



## dashnbohemian

Thanks for the tip, love it!:winkwink:


----------



## mazzie1984

Hello, I have tried orgasm after BD many times, never worked for me. I will say though, if anyone is doing the gender method shettles etc... It is advised to not orgasm if you want a girl, as women cum makes it more alkali favouring boy sperm. Just pointing out as i really would love a girl this time and I was told manual orgasm does pull in the sperm, so it's a double edged sword for those who want a girl. :( xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok fellow bullet users. I just got mine, and put in the batteries and it won't turn on....am I missing something?? :dohh: Such a novice, haha!


----------



## Lisa92881

Nevermind....just had to switch the batteries. Hahaha!!


----------



## MissCourtneyP

I have this nifty lil bullet that looks like lipstick. I love that thing!! Never tried using it AFTER we dtd...only during...if you use it right as he's finishing, then you get to O at the same time and my lord is that ever amazing!! I might start whipping it out afterwards for a little extra fun haha. And he'll get a show too ;)


----------



## mammag

Lisa92881 said:


> Nevermind....just had to switch the batteries. Hahaha!!

:rofl: sounds like something I would do!!


----------



## Lisa92881

mammag said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Nevermind....just had to switch the batteries. Hahaha!!
> 
> :rofl: sounds like something I would do!!Click to expand...

:haha: I laughed to myself when I realized it!


----------



## asibling4gi04

well ladies I got my BFP today so again yes I am true testimony that the big clitorial "o" does work..I also used preseed this round..best wishes ladies and get to the toy buying!!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

aww goodie!!!. can someone please help me with my question no ones answering :(


----------



## asibling4gi04

whats the ques hun?


----------



## Aliciatm

the question is about my ovulation ill say something so it will show up on top okay :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

okay alicia I dont see it? Let me go through the thread..((hugs)))


----------



## Aliciatm

its under the title "bfn... not sure of dpo or ovulation... help?" and then i asked another question on the one thats titled "8/9/10dpo"


----------



## MrsRB

I LOVE this thread! I tried it twice this month and now I'm waiting out my 2wks! I have no symptoms so I'm thinking I'm out this month but we will see! Btw I'm getting a bullet this weekend cause of the great reviews all you ladies are giving it! Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes get a bullet!! LOL. Tried it the other night -- amazing! It's my first toy :blush: and it's soooo worth it! I was kinda of intimidated and hesitant to buy one, but I promise it's not scary at all, haha! :haha:

Asibling- Yay!! Congrats!!! A true testimony to the big O following insemination! Woop woop! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

I've heard that it can help. And at the very least, it's a lot more fun that way :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## anna_marie

mammag said:


> I've done a lot of reading and lately it seems like I've read woman bringing their selves to orgasm after sex, while their legs are still propped. Supposedly, after the man has ejaculated and the sperm is pooled around the cervix an orgasm at this point causes the cervix to pulse and draw in the semen? Has anyone tried this? Or had any success with it?
> 
> p.s. I would say TMI, but I really don't think it is!!:haha:

I did this when I got pregnant the first time. I also use the bullet! Best toy ever!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks Lisa!! yup deffo a BFP for me..took a digi last evening and there it was! Thank you ladies for your support! The 'O' does work!!:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## mammag

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks Lisa!! yup deffo a BFP for me..took a digi last evening and there it was! Thank you ladies for your support! The 'O' does work!!:hugs::thumbup:

OMG, OMG, OMG, Yay!!!!!! I hope it works so well for me!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mammag I hope so too! I am going to stalk you with tons of Baby dust!!! :hugs: Thank you sooo much! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

good luck ladies.... :) ill be stalking you guys keep me updated


----------



## asibling4gi04

alicia did anyone answer you?? How are you"?


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah some people im fine just bummed i think i od later like 5/2 or 5/3 id only be 9 or 10 dpo. but still af is suppose to show tomorrow. bfn this morning


----------



## libra1018

sorry to bump this back up, I found this thread on a google search.

Excuse me if my question is crazy but is it important to use the vibrator to have an orgasm IMMEDIATELY after he finishes or could I wait maybe 5-10 minutes? I don't want my bf to feel any type of way if I immediately grab for my bullet after he's done


----------



## bdawn8403

Of course it would work, your cervix contracts when you orgasm, therefore, it'd suck up the semen. I have tried doing so when my husband goes to the bathroom after but I am just not able to for some reason, probably trying to hard to.


----------



## MrsC8776

libra1018 said:


> sorry to bump this back up, I found this thread on a google search.
> 
> Excuse me if my question is crazy but is it important to use the vibrator to have an orgasm IMMEDIATELY after he finishes or could I wait maybe 5-10 minutes? I don't want my bf to feel any type of way if I immediately grab for my bullet after he's done

I must say thank you for bumping this one back up. I got many great laughs out of this thread :wink wink: and I really needed it today... So again thank you!


----------



## mpb1983330

oh the Big O...My arch enemy...I have read so much about orgasms and weather they are important to conceiving or not and I am torn...obviously after 19 months whatever I'm doing isn't successful...Sometimes I do during intercourse and sometimes not...well most times not...my vibrator has become my best friend...I guess I will have to try this feet in the air method next time...Sorry if its TMI but on this site I feel vulnerable and open and really just looking for answers...Thanks


----------



## Spacy

Orgasm causes uterine contractions which helps draw the sperm in better :)


----------



## Jacobnmatty

i have never been able to orgasm naturally like during sex so we use toy each time and usually after sex we play and then its my turn lol so to speak..

i have heard orgasm is good for concieving boys, while for girls, avoid orgasm..

i remember when my 2 boys were concieved and we had toys out after sex each time...


----------



## libra1018

Thanks, I only orgasm if I'm on top but since we're TTC its been mainly missionary position so I haven't had a natural Big O lately


----------



## bdawn8403

libra1018 said:


> Thanks, I only orgasm if I'm on top but since we're TTC its been mainly missionary position so I haven't had a natural Big O lately

You can get pregnant in any position so you really shouldn't limit yourself to just one or two. It makes it more fun if you do others and also will help you if you orgasm so get on top!!! :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## A1983

Ok so almost a year on and are there anymore success stories with the big o after bd??! I have tried bith-no o, just bum propped, and then o afterwards with legs propped...the thing is the month I got my bfp I think I did both so don't know which bd (o or no o) sealed the deal!! My oh thinks both will work in that the sperm are there and women get pregnant whether they o straight after bd or not, and he is probably right!! I think when I got my bfp it was just 'my time'...yet im spending hours scrolling b&b!! ;-) What do you reckon ladies?!

Ps I had a blighted ovum with this bfp 2 months ago, hence why I am wracking my poor head trying to remember exactly what we did as it worked!! But logically it was probably nothing too different to the other months we ttc...ohhh the stress! x


----------

